# Specialized Turbo Levo or Canyon Spectral:On ?



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Hello !
I'm thinking about emtb, style of riding - enduro - I climb only to do descents. Currently for that I use Transition Sentinel'18 (HTA=64, reach=475, 150/160mm, 29")
So my main expectations are, reach=460-470 (Am i right thinking that a bit shorter reach will make bike more maneuverable, and stability comes from weight anyway?), short chainstay for playfulness, slack HTA - like in my current bike.

I was thinking about new Canyon Spectral:On - big battery 700 or 900Wh (good for half/full day riding), good price, geo not so aggressive - long, but not so slack, HTA=65.5*, but by putting 160mm fork I could get 65*.
But know i'm a bit concerned after reading posts of broken Canyons (and no recognition of the warranty). At the end, maybe the bike was not designed for such riding? but then, Fabien Barrel is using them for racing... (I don't think about Torquen, too much travel, it'll make everything too smooth? and only 500Wh)

Other option: Specialized Turbo Levo (2022). More expensive, but geometry looks soo aggro, like mine Sentinel. re=477, HA=63.5-65*, CS=440mm - finally ebike with PROPER geo ! 700Wh batt, And i didn't see too many posts with snapped frames or problems with that,
but then....what about the motor? are these issues solved? I read a lot of problems on this forum, and also 2 of my friends had Levos and had 3 or 4 motors ....

any thoughts ? most of other bikes have long chainstay 455-460mm, HA=65 or small battery (like Overvolt GLP  ).
I didn't think about tanks - heavy and with a lot of travel, like Commencal Meta AM Power, I'm worried that it'll make everything too easy and not exciting :/
BTW, I have Canyon Sender for bikeparks.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I used to own a Sentinel and I also have a 21 Levo. For me, the Sentinel rides way more aggressive than a Levo. I have not had any issues with the motor. Some of my local friends here in PNW who ride a Levo haven't had any motor issues. It may happen one day but we will see!


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

i have a 2019 levo w/ 3 motors in maybe 5k miles. The latest motor is the newest version but i don't trust it at all, waiting for it to go boom. You might be ok w/ the canyon especially if there is a local shop that could deal w/ say software updates/ small warranty issues. Keep looking there are all kinds of ebikes. Marin alpine trail e2 looks ok. I have a trek rail that seems bulletproof. And size down if you can, maybe


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Levo '21 isn't too far from Sentinel? cs=441, re=477, HA=64.5 ? still less aggro ??

I live in a big city, a lot of authorised Shimano service centers and few shops with Specialized.

i read somewhere that because of the extra weight, e-trail or e-enduro don't differ so much, and it's better to take more travel at the end....
however both bikes I chose are quite light ~22.5kg (vs 24-25.5kg others)


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you live in US? Specialized website (and my LBS) has Levo Comp (alloy and carbon) on sale for $2,000 off! that might make your decision easier.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

BigBull said:


> Do you live in US? Specialized website (and my LBS) has Levo Comp (alloy and carbon) on sale for $2,000 off! that might make your decision easier.


nope Europe. but i saw in local shop Alloy discounted similarly (to 4500 eur i think).
However that model weights ~24kg ?

For a moment i bought used Trek Rail 9.7 - 22.5kg
Geo seems to be good, can 1.5kg make a big difference ?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

As much I I like dealer support and do buy Specialized bikes, I think the Canyon edges it out for me. I prefer the geo and that massive battery with still Levo-like weight. I also think the Shimano motor is more reliable.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

The thing that turns me off about the Spectral...the cable routing through the headset. F that, so stupid.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

for a moment I stopped thinking about Spectraln, geo is not so aggressive, even my current Trek Rail has it a bit more aggressive (and ppl put bigger stroke shocks here too).
Didn't think about 900Wh battery, probably that +1kg almost at the headtube makes a big difference in handling.

Specialized Turbo Levo however has a 'dream' geo....  and all that weight is lower than in other bikes ....


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

I am new to e-biking for the past 2 and 1/2 months. I have just over a thousand miles on my levo and have had no issues with anything. I ride daily and cannot believe how much fun I'm having on an e-bike. I came off of a revel rascal, which has been one of my favorite bikes of all time. I don't think you can go wrong with the levo. It downhills very well. I come from a racy background between cross country and enduro and I believe my levo is as fast as any bike that I've owned. My levo is the alloy comp which is nothing exotic. It is a lesser bike than I'm used to as far as components and it has been bulletproof. I broke the motor bash guard the first week I owned it and that has been the only issue. Enjoy your e-bike!


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Decision made, I went to Trek Centre, however they couldn't connect Bosch app to my bike, something didn't work, they've asked me to wait few days/a week.

Meanwhile
I bough Spesh Turbo Levo - PROBLEM SOLVED. What a difference (comparing to Bosch) ! Everything Is done in a way it should ! Proper display integrated within a frame, super small intuitive handlebar controller, mobile app that allows you to customise all power settings and Ant+/BLE - you can record all data (power,cadence,battery) with your device (garmin for example). basic carbon model, I don't like components Spesh is putting on these bikes.

this clearly shows that Bosch knows nothing about MTB .... 

(I'm not comparing motors here, Spesh has different feeling, more natural? and also I super quiet on descents. however both do the job)


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

Good looking bike!


----------

